# Pre Made Pompano Rigs



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been getting the pre made pomp rigs from Half Hitch in Destin for the past few years. Half Hitch sells some they make in house that have served me well. The problem is availability, sometimes they are out.

I did an eBay search and found a guy offering these. What are y'all's thoughts on these rigs? I'm not crazy about the Cajun line and not sure about the floater color combos.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281273340222?nav=SEARCH


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

He makes a fluorocarbon rig that I would prefer. These are easy to make with a little knot study / practice and would save you some $s.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

YouTube is your friend! I have been making my own for a couple years and can make flouro rigs for a fraction of the price of regular store bought rigs and they only take a minute to make.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank guys and maybe I should have made the point in my first post that I would prefer to buy them. I've got wife, two kids, several other hobbies to focus my time. I only use these rigs once every couple years. It is actually worth it to me to buy them instead of learn how to make them.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

In that case pay the extra money for fluorocarbon it'll be worth every penny


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Make your own. I simply thread my leader line through typically a size 1 hook and do a spider hitch or triple over-hand knot. This way, the hook can slide around the loop. I do 2 droppers max, and put the beads or floaties above the knots. The shorter the droppers, the less helicopter effect you have when casting. This in turn will increase your distance. This rig is about as quick and easy as it gets.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

steelhead said:


> Make your own. I simply thread my leader line through typically a size 1 hook and do a spider hitch or triple over-hand knot. This way, the hook can slide around the loop. I do 2 droppers max, and put the beads or floaties above the knots. The shorter the droppers, the less helicopter effect you have when casting. This in turn will increase your distance. This rig is about as quick and easy as it gets.


Thanks but see post #4


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Hopin4aboat said:


> In that case pay the extra money for fluorocarbon it'll be worth every penny


Thanks. I didn't see his fluorocarbon rig at first glance but I will check it out. If y'all know anybody else that makes a good pomp rig and sells them let me know. I'm slowly boosting up my gear inventory for this June.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

UTGrad said:


> Thanks but see post #4


rgr ... that's why I do the no-brainer rig


----------



## DukeS (May 29, 2013)

make your own with fluorocarbon, the only metal I use is a swivel for the weight.
those fish have keen eyes!


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

barefootin said:


> He makes a fluorocarbon rig that I would prefer. These are easy to make with a little knot study / practice and would save you some $s.


I just ordered his fluorocarbon rig. Pack of 3 for 12 bucks.


----------

